# Trolling speed 17' and 90hp 4 stroke help



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

All


Looking to get a new down sized boat from my fishmaster. Also looking to cut all the b.s. out and keep it simple.

Anyone here have experience running a 16 or 17' boat and trolling with a 4 stroke 60 to 90 main? What's the lowest speed without a bag. I don't do much under 1.5 mph.

I'm looking at the mercury 4 stroke 90 pm a 16.5' aluminum boat. I would of course have a mercury RPM controller. 

I know all the other way to trill with a terrova or a kicker and a tr-1. Had all that. I'm just interested in running the main if it's slow enough and adding a AP.


Thanks!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

My lowest speed without a bag is 3.8.. I use a bag


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The pitch of prop will effect the trolling speed...but i would be surprised if you could get down to 1.5 sog without bags or a happy troller..


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> My lowest speed without a bag is 3.8.. I use a bag



What size
Boat 
Motor
Rpm controller?


Thanks


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

backfar said:


> The pitch of prop will effect the trolling speed...but i would be surprised if you could get down to 1.5 sog without bags or a happy troller..


What size
Boat 
Motor
Rpm controller?

Thanks


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

23ft searay 260 hp , slowest it trolls without bags is 3.4..... buddy has a 17ft polarcraft with 115 yamaha and slowest it goes is 2.4...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

17.5 Lund with a 90 merc 4 stroke.. It won't go that slow..even with a RPM controller.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i have a triton 1860 sc (basically just an aluminum flat bottom) with a 2004 90hp 2 stroke yamaha. i can get down to 2.0 maybe a tiny bit slower w/out bags


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

16 ft crestliner 90 hp merc 3.8 is slow as I want to go , water slows down to much at pee stream. 650rpm.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

First post on ogf. I have a Lund 1675 impact with merc four stroke 90 hp. Trolls down to 2.3 on gps (no rpm controller) hope this helps


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Hleps


Raider16 said:


> First post on ogf. I have a Lund 1675 impact with merc four stroke 90 hp. Trolls down to 2.3 on gps (no rpm controller) hope this helps


Helps! Thanks


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Raider 


Raider16 said:


> First post on ogf. I have a Lund 1675 impact with merc four stroke 90 hp. Trolls down to 2.3 on gps (no rpm controller) hope this helps


Raider16 how is the noise when you troll down with it? Ok to listen to all day?


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a 17 ft Alumacraft deep-V with a 90 HP Optimax and the slowest I can go is 2.5-2.7 mph.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very quiet, I troll for musky for hours on end and don’t even notice the engine. I can listen to my radio at a low volume no problem. I bought the rig new in 14’ and have had zero problem, and no exhaust smell at all, very happy so far


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

T


Raider16 said:


> Very quiet, I troll for musky for hours on end and don’t even notice the engine. I can listen to my radio at a low volume no problem. I bought the rig new in 14’ and have had zero problem, and no exhaust smell at all, very happy so far


Thanks Raider! I'm about to pull the trigger on the sake motor and your input helps


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have no regrets, good luck on your motor


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

16.5 lund, 60 hp honda 4 stroke. no bag, 2.2-2.4 just got bags this week, will know if I need one or 2 bags to get down slower when I go next week.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

ezbite said:


> 16.5 lund, 60 hp honda 4 stroke. no bag, 2.2-2.4 just got bags this week, will know if I need one or 2 bags to get down slower when I go next week.


Your boat sounds like it trolls similar to my Lund 1675, I use 2 bags only because it’s easier to control the boat (I put them out on the sides) 1 bag slows it down to 1.4 1.6 but tough to steer and hold the course


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> 16.5 lund, 60 hp honda 4 stroke. no bag, 2.2-2.4 just got bags this week, will know if I need one or 2 bags to get down slower when I go next week.


Run 1 on each side, helps with the steering. I use the trolling motor now to steer and the big motor to push. Tie them off the front mid cleats and there out of the way. What I like about using the bags is you can bump the idol UP instead of down helping on oil pressure, charging, and cooling. Too each's own.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I planned on using both bags, ive got this variable speed trolling feature in my throttle control that bumps the rpm by 50 when you push the button, it's actually pretty cool.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> I planned on using both bags, ive got this variable speed trolling feature in my throttle control that bumps the rpm by 50 when you push the button, it's actually pretty cool.



What controller did you get for you main?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I don't know if it has a specific name, the dealer told me its a new feature built in the controller. if I remember correctly, he said its the first year Honda offered it for the BP60 remote steer. guess its been out a while for tiller models.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thinking a lighter aluminum boat pushed by substantial hp, even at/near idle speed is going to move much faster than a similar FG boat with more weight/mass(simple physics)!


----------

